

Detailed review of MIT's "Introduction to Algorithms" course. Part three: Sorting - yoyo
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-three/

======
michael_dorfman
I'm enjoying this series, but it's not really a review (in the sense of "book
review") as much as a detailed summary.

